# Sydney fishing this week?



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
I am returning from a trip on Tuesday 15th and was wondering if anyone is up for a night fish for Jewfish between Tuesday and Thursday. If anyone is interested and you want to pick the spot, bring it on. I was thinking Roseville, Bantry Bay, around Mosman, or any spot in the Harbour.
Let me know.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll see what I can arrange Simon. Would like to give it a go. Are you thinking of going for livies first? BTW, I'm at home all week but transport challenged, so will get my wife to fit me into here transport schedule.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dave
Maybe livies or at least some nice fresh squid. Will check out fish internet sites and see what's been biting. Mobile got repaired but lost your number. Can you send it to me pls @ mailto:[email protected]?
Thanks

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like fun, although I've never fished for Jewies before. When are you planning on heading out? Would love to come along.

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Would love to mate but not this time. Will definately hook up on the next trip though, for sure.
Clifton Gardens wide would be a good location, seen a massive squid caught off the wharf there on Sunday morning

 Yak problems 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hey russ, you could always fire up the trusty bean bag again! I'm sure she would have you back now that you've had your fling with your toyboy!

All those flotation beads inside your beanbag would give you plenty of flotation and she'd be as stable as a rock!

Not sure if theres a spot for your rod or where you'd store the jewies once you'd caught them though! :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Simon & I are planning to leave Roseville Ramp at 5:30pm Wednesday. Head down to Bantry or Sugarloaf Bay (trolling of course). Plan is to try for livies of one type or another and send them down for the slack water at the bottom of the tide. Backup is to use some big placcies to try tempt some big fish or to troll around lures a bit more. I have to be off the water by 10:30.


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent! I love the idea of chucking a few big plastics around and seeing what happens, presuming the weather isn't too inclement. Never rigged up a livey in my life, so I might need some instruction there. Anyway, I'll see if I can start early tomorrow and get out early so I can meet you guys at 5:30. I'll confirm early tomorrow. What are you bringing in the way of lighting? I only have a head lamp at the moment...

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Headlamp is all I use. Bugger all traffic on the river at that hour and at this time of year.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Kraley
I bought a boat light from Whitworth which I will mount high on my kayak. In addition I will also have a headlamp and a Dolphin torch...well...you never know!!!!
Cheers and thanks for the tip

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ken, thanks for your concern. The headlamp does meet the minimum requirements, viz:


Safe Boating Handbook said:


> Sailing & Rowing Vessels
> Sailing vessels less than 7m long and rowing vessels must as a minimum have a torch or lantern showing a white light, ready to display in time to prevent collision. It is however, strongly recommended that rowing sculls show an all-round white light between sunset and sunrise.


However, you are right to suggest that the minimum is not the best.


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Peril
can't make it unfortunately
Have you thought about launching from the bottom of Castle Cove? You would need a cart to go down the access road - less than 100m - but would be shorter paddle
Should be plenty of yakkas on dusk near there

Hoping to spend the weekend fixing up a pulley arrangement in the carport, some handles for the Tempo Fisherman and maybe investigating roof rack extensions- all ideas from this forum


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Peril and Simon, would have loved this, never fished for Jewies before, but the varnish will still be drying this time tomorrow :shock: :x so it's a no go for me. I'll definately be there if you do another one though. Let me know where and when


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

It seems work is the scourge of the fishing classes. I've just found out I have a meeting from 4 until 6 this evening, so it would probably be 7 before I got on the water. I'll have to skip this one guys.

Apologies, but please keep me in mind next time,
Robbie


----------

